# Gas Absorbsion Refrigerators in Yucatan



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

Electrical reliability in Chicxulub Puerto is fair, but it can be off for extended periods. La comisión tarifa 1B allows me a whopping 400kWh monthly average consumption, so I am looking for a more reliable way to refrigerate my food and shed some electrical load at the same time.

Growing up on the farm, we had a 1940's Servel gas absorbsion refrigerator that was extremely economical, required electricity only for the bulb inside and was stone silent. I am considering the possibility of one of the newer absorbsion refrigerators and perhaps a freezer, as well.

I know they are rare and expensive to buy. The Amish build the CrystalCold and there is another built in China called the FrigiGas, as well as various refrigerators built for the RV market. If anyone knows of a gas refrigerator that is available in Mexico, I'm all ears. Does anyone on the forum use absorbsion refrigeration? 

Crystal Cold Propane Refrigerators and Freezers 1-800-898-0552

Frigigas


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Using Google, I found a company in Reynosa that sells the Servel RGE 400 refrigerator which can run on LP or kerosene, with backup electric service. They sell it for US$1725 plus IVA (probably plus shipping to your home within MX). Says it uses 1.1 # of propane per day. At least the refrigerator wold be on the right side of the border and avoid Customs costs/hassles. Here is their website page:

Energia Alternativa De Mexico

If your Spanish isn't great, here is a US website with info for the same refrigerator, and gas refrigerators in general:

https://www.thenaturalhome.com/gasappliances.htm

I don't have one, but have had friends in the past who converted freezers and refrigerators to gas, and they loved them.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted this same question some time ago and only heard from one guy. Can't remember where he lives, but I think he's in the mountains in central Mx. He says it works great for him, but he doesn't have the heat and humidity we have in Yucatan. I"m hoping someone will chime in who has this setup.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder what the odds of finding a decent working 1940's -1950's Servel in MX?


----------

